# Dog Food Secrets and nutrition



## SimonLeJeune (Mar 12, 2015)

I had a poorly dog and started to look deeper into dog food. I discovered a lot that alarmed me and produced a food that is designed to be "The Absolute Best" but I think what I discovered will be of interest to every dog owner. 
Did you know:

A Dog Food Label will often p[romote the main meat in big writing on the label e.g. "CHICKEN"... as a normal human being you will look at the fact it is made by a large company and trust that the food is actually 100% Chicken. However look on the small print ingredients on the back as it only needs to contain 26% Chicken.

Worse still... if there is a little word written on the front that can all change.

The little word "flavour" means no Chicken at all
The little word "contains " or "with" means just 4% Chicken
No word at all or hicken er means just 26% Chicken

Worst of all: the larger words RICH in or HIGH in Chicken means just 14%. And it is all legal!

any thoughts!

Simon


----------



## SimonLeJeune (Mar 12, 2015)

Just realised loads otf typos... sorry... sun in my eyes... need to change position of my desk or read before i press submit! lol!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I find this a really useful website to compare different foods:

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/

I agree labels do need to be read properly but think that applies just as much to human food as canine. I would also say there is no such thing as an absolute best which will suit all dogs. I have two dogs with very different food needs who each have the food best suited to them.


----------

